# Faller Set For Sale!!!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If your interested, we have a vintage Faller (Tjet era) set for sale complete w/out cars if your interested, it has most of the cool/unique turns that Faller made as well!

Contact us off BB @ [email protected]

-------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

